# Just posted on CyanogeMods Google+ page, Android 4.2



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

* CyanogenMod*
12:32 PM (edited) - Public

*And here we go*

"The source code for 4.2 is being pushed to AOSP right now. Look for
it under the name "android-4.2_r1" once the replication completes. The
matching development branch (for CTS contributions) is jb-mr1-dev, and
all the changes are merged into the master branch where platform
contributions are accepted" - JBQ

Let the fun begin!

Edit: And it will be called CM10.1 not CM11


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see jcsullins and his brilliance and the other devs working with him do their magic and port Android 4.2 onto the Touchpad. Can't wait to see CM 10.1 JB ROMs on the Touchpad.


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice I can't wait for the jcsullins next release


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome, It begins again!!!


----------

